# 7 hours continuous traffic jam in Bangalore



## buddyram (Jan 19, 2012)

It was all due to the silly reason which caused havoc in the city traffic, quite surprisingly from the Lawyers association. 

The commuters had to survive from 11:30 AM till 6:30 PM in that deadlock!

@Mumbians — this is not at par to your city but for bangalore this is too much!

Source


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 19, 2012)

^^ Traffic jam in Bangalore is much more compared to Chennai. And 7 hours is way too much. Once i stuck between the IRRoad-KRM for about 2 hours.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 19, 2012)

7 hrs jam! 
Broken all records isn't it?


----------



## buddyram (Jan 19, 2012)

^^Yeah! that too in the heart of the city!
probably would repeat again, not sure.


----------



## ico (Jan 19, 2012)

Delhi is much better with its wide roads and all that. But jams are over here too because people like to overtake.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 19, 2012)

India.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jan 19, 2012)

In hyderabad there is not much jam but concern is many ppl violate traffic rules


----------



## coolpcguy (Jan 19, 2012)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Traffic jam in Bangalore is much more compared to Chennai. And 7 hours is way too much. Once i stuck between the IRRoad-KRM for about 2 hours.



As a person who's spent a chunk of time in Chennai & Bangalore, trust me, traffic jams in Chennai are on par with Bangalore. And no, not in a good way. 

Try visiting Adyar, Guindy, Thiruvanmiyur heck even Thousand lights at morning.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jan 19, 2012)

I think the place jammed is basavanagudi...i was there 1 year here and i would say it was a good residential place...cant believe traffic jam took place here


----------



## Alok (Jan 19, 2012)

*Vehicles are to get fast travel but this is getting opposite.*


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 19, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> *Vehicles are to get fast travel but this is getting opposite.*



As long as they are not racing... it will serve it's purpose. In bangalore, if they find a traffic jam, they won't hesitate to drive in opposite side, and they don't even care for incoming vehicles till they reach the short cut. This again will become a traffic jam.


----------



## buddyram (Jan 19, 2012)

moreover, all the bangalore roads are not wider, only bikers can escape from this incidents!!
Jo Jeeta Wohi Sikandar!!!


----------



## Sarath (Jan 19, 2012)

Some moron called Ashoka stalled the police if TOI is to be believed


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 19, 2012)

Traffic jams are a problem throughout India but never heard of such a huge jam!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 19, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Traffic jams are a problem throughout India but never heard of such a huge jam!


Mumbai a few years back?


----------



## Krow (Jan 19, 2012)

Jams in Mumbai are easier to deal with because they are caused by a lack of space. Jams in Delhi are a nightmare because every damn driver here wants to squeeze into the tiniest space available. Drivers in Delhi are crazy. Till now, only Patna drivers come close to these maniacs.


----------



## Nipun (Jan 20, 2012)

ico said:


> Delhi is much better with its wide roads and all that. But jams are over here too because people like to overtake.


from wrong side.


----------



## ico (Jan 20, 2012)

Krow said:


> Jams in Mumbai are easier to deal with because they are caused by a lack of space. Jams in Delhi are a nightmare because every damn driver here wants to squeeze into the tiniest space available. Drivers in Delhi are crazy. Till now, only Patna drivers come close to these maniacs.


yea. And bike riders too are retarded - cutting in from everywhere. Especially when a car behind them honks. These morons should also be shot dead along with the car drivers. Smalltime attitude most of them have. I'll get my Bullet this summer and I'll ride it as if I'm riding a car. Center of the lane - won't give a fvck if someone wants to overtake or whatever. Won't care about someone driving a car behind me. Won't even try to squeeze in to front when there's a read light. Ride your bike like a king. Not with a smalltime buzzing fly attitude.

[YOUTUBE]crT6kHiB2hc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## buddyram (Jan 20, 2012)

^^lol....
it applies to all the indian cities!!!


----------



## Nipun (Jan 20, 2012)

^This made my day


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 20, 2012)

ico said:


> yea. And bike riders too are retarded - cutting in from everywhere. Especially when a car behind them honks. These morons should also be shot dead along with the car drivers. Smalltime attitude most of them have. I'll get my Bullet this summer and I'll ride it as if I'm riding a car. Center of the lane - won't give a fvck if someone wants to overtake or whatever. Won't care about someone driving a car behind me. Won't even try to squeeze in to front when there's a read light. Ride your bike like a king. Not with a smalltime buzzing fly attitude.


Don't worry you'll drive in the same manner when you're on a bike. When you'll hear abuses and 50 honks from behind.  It's only a matter of time that you'll take your bike on a foot path in Gurgaon. 



> [YOUTUBE]crT6kHiB2hc[/YOUTUBE]



Hilarious


----------



## Faun (Jan 20, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Don't worry you'll drive in the same manner when you're on a bike. When you'll hear abuses and 50 honks from behind.



lol...I don't blow horn at all during my daily commute. I am a silent rider.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 20, 2012)

Faun said:


> lol...I don't blow horn at all during my daily commute. I am a silent rider.



effect of gaming


----------

